# Got my wife a new Jeep. Need xmas suggestions.



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

My wife's b-day was in Nov and I got her a new 4 door wrangler. Any suggestions from the gallery on a neat add-on, gadget or accessory to get her for Xmas? Jeep already has step bars. Its a soft top, Anvil clear coat, 3.73, tow package, auto, bluetooth. Other than that its a stock sport. 

My tahoe will remain the primary surf fishing truck, but she will probably end up taking the jeep on the beach at some point. Actually - the wrangler came with bigger tires than my tahoe has.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

A tow strap and some tire deflators for the beach. I like the anvil color...enjoy.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Get her a nice boy toy for the passenger seat. You know... because every lady needs a umm... extra passenger for the HOV lane.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

solid7 said:


> Get her a nice boy toy for the passenger seat. You know... because every lady needs a umm... extra passenger for the HOV lane.


My 2 sons in car seats in the back cover the hov. I don't want to hear my kids talking about 'uncle Steve'.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

OldBay said:


> My 2 sons in car seats in the back cover the hov. I don't want to hear my kids talking about 'uncle Steve'.


LOL! I guess you did well not to buy her a Corvette, then.


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

Give her the keys so she can drive it.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Seahawk said:


> Give her the keys so she can drive it.


I drove it home from the dealership and haven't driven it since. My daily driver is a 2 door wrangler though.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

You didn't mention a rod rack or a cooler rack . . . Manual Locking Hubs might be nice, too.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

remote start.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Stinger Bar - every jeep needs one, if it ain't got one --- River


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

ez2cdave said:


> You didn't mention a rod rack or a cooler rack . . . Manual Locking Hubs might be nice, too.


I have a cooler rack that fits the hitch on the Jeep.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

River said:


> Stinger Bar - every jeep needs one, if it ain't got one --- River


What does the stinger bar do?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Upgrade the stereo.

Pink wiper blade arms.

Aux headlights. Aux backup lights 

Car wash and wax.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

OldBay - The Stinger Bar's supposed to prevent a front tip over when you're coming down a steep Mountain, like Daniels here in the Uwharrie National forest of NC where the brave Jeep owner go ---- Me, I've never tested one and never will but they look good, will protect your front end on the highway and they make a nice place to hang all them high powered spot lights for lighting up a field at night - not that I'd do that anymore either --- River


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Relocate the mirrors to the door frame so you can take the doors off at the beach.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

If its Jeep related, this group probably has it. If nothing else, they will give you tons of ideas!

http://www.quadratec.com/?sgsc=GPQSQC01&gclid=CLbbl4PivLsCFYlhfgodKF4AhQ


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

lil red jeep said:


> If its Jeep related, this group probably has it. If nothing else, they will give you tons of ideas!
> 
> http://www.quadratec.com/?sgsc=GPQSQC01&gclid=CLbbl4PivLsCFYlhfgodKF4AhQ


I wondered when you would jump in. Thanks for the link. I used to buy stuff there for my old CJ.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

lil red jeep said:


> If its Jeep related, this group probably has it. If nothing else, they will give you tons of ideas!
> 
> http://www.quadratec.com/?sgsc=GPQSQC01&gclid=CLbbl4PivLsCFYlhfgodKF4AhQ


I like quardatecks front bumpers and smittybuilt rear bumpers. I wish both of them would come out with a factory front bumper with a reciver hitch but they do not.


----------



## jmert (Apr 22, 2006)

Get the rubber floor mats makes things easier when you have to clean the the sand/snow/slush out


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Alexy said:


> I like quardatecks front bumpers and smittybuilt rear bumpers. I wish both of them would come out with a factory front bumper with a reciver hitch but they do not.


I looked a really long time for a front receiver hitch for a Grand Cherokee and one day while looking at Warn winches web site I found it! They have a removable winch that mounts to a plate, and the plate slides into the 2" receiver, and they have a model that will fit G.Wags. They are the only place I've found that has them that I've ever seen. Now that I lay my rods in ski racks, I never got around to buying one.

Here is a link to Warns site and the actual front mount. They have several others for Jeeps as well.


----------

